# Just inherited a Lecia camera. How much is it worth?



## Climbing.kevin (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi,
My father just inherited a Leica M3 with a 50mm f1.4 summilux lens with hood, a light meter, and a flash. He is trying to find out how much it is worth and how much to sell it for.
To our knowledge it was purchased in 1966. He also has the original box, and the 10th edition leica manual hard back book and catalog.
I took some photos of it.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 21, 2020)

I got a big jar over half full of change that I've been collecting for years (way before the 2020 change shortage).


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 21, 2020)

Climbing.kevin said:


> Hi,
> My father just inherited a Lecia M3 with a 50mm f1.4 lens with hood, a light meter, and a flash. He is trying to find out how much it is worth and how much to sell it for.
> To our knowledge it was purchased in 1966. He also has the original box, and the 10th edition lecia manual hard back book and catalog.
> I took some photos of it.



Go to ebay and if you don't have an account create one. Then do an advanced search and look for the same item as auction sold. Don't pay any attention to what people may be asking look for closed auctions and see what the highest bidder paid. Finding out how much the highest bidder was willing to pay for the same item and looking at multiple sales will tell you it's value.

That one's worth more than Ron's jar of change ;-)


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Climbing.kevin said:


> Hi,
> My father just inherited a Lecia M3 with a 50mm f1.4 lens with hood, a light meter, and a flash. He is trying to find out how much it is worth and how much to sell it for.
> To our knowledge it was purchased in 1966. He also has the original box, and the 10th edition lecia manual hard back book and catalog.
> I took some photos of it.



Wow, your father is lucky. In good condition and in consideration of everything you have with it, I would think $2,000 US would be a fair price if the camera is working properly, in good condition and with all of the accessories. I think your big market for this is with collectors, so you may be able to get a bit more for it if you have the right buyer. The lens also makes a significant difference as well, so would be good to post this if you intend to sell it. Your lens, the Summilux is also desirable and considered a better quality lens for the Leica, I personally would hang on to it as it will most likely continue to go up in value. The M3 is a highly collectible model and collectors love them, particularly with the meter, it is considered a sexy camera to us collectors. Going to E-bay can be counter-productive and I would recommend you not sell on e-bay. You have to also remember that what someone asks for a camera like this on E-Bay isn't necessarily what they get for the camera when selling it. Many scammers on there and in the collector circles I am in, many of them are getting away from dealing with people on E-bay because of this. Many will buy with PayPal and then claim that there is something wrong with the camera, or that it's "not what they wanted" and will take months to return it, all the while your money is frozen by PayPal and they continue to use the camera or damage it, lose parts etc.. Best bet is to sell locally and in person with the sale being "as is" and final, no refunds.


----------



## Designer (Sep 21, 2020)

Climbing.kevin said:


> He is trying to find out how much it is worth and how much to sell it for.


Current E-bay listings (9) are all over the place.  Some with lens, some without.  You might need to price and market each item separately to get the best prices.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 22, 2020)

I've no idea but welcome.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2020)

Price each price separately, sold items. Then add. It's worth more than 2000 for sure. That lens will probably fetch 2,000. The M3, around 1,600, meter 150.00 etc. You will get more selling it yourself. Condition is important, look for haze and fungus. Check shutter speeds, check rangefinder patch. Check meter. I would sell the whole thing in a package because it deserves it but you would probably get more by piece. I would start the bidding at 3,650.00 (whole kit) and see where it goes. My guess is if everything is in excellent, working condition, it will bid out at 4,200.00. I assume it is not some rare M3. You need to do some research for sure. Leica groups on Facebook is a good start.


----------



## mjcmt (Sep 22, 2020)

That is one camera worth keeping as a collectors camera. I'd keep it.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 22, 2020)

Nice camera. I asked a fellow worker here at the camera store and he said if it is fully functional and no major defects we would have it in the used section for around $2500 and take no less than $2000.


----------



## Climbing.kevin (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for the insight guys. I'll show my father this. I did some more research on it and this might be a transition M3 body since it has a single stroke flim advance lever with a riveted camera strap mounts.

Also I have uploaded photos of the flash and boxes if you were curious.


----------



## star camera company (Sep 22, 2020)

If there’s no pressing need for cash, simply putting that camera away....and holding it, is Money in the Bank.   It’s  arguably the finest Camera ever built and will Never lose value.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 22, 2020)

star camera company said:


> If there’s no pressing need for cash, simply putting that camera away....and holding it, is Money in the Bank.   It’s  arguably the finest Camera ever built and will Never lose value.




You can't make that statement. Sure anything they get out of it is profit because it cost them nothing but to say that it will never lose value. There is no way of knowing that. As with all things, it's worth what someone will give you for it at that moment in time.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 22, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Price each price separately, sold items. Then add. It's worth more than 2000 for sure. That lens will probably fetch 2,000. The M3, around 1,600, meter 150.00 etc. You will get more selling it yourself. Condition is important, look for haze and fungus. Check shutter speeds, check rangefinder patch. Check meter. I would sell the whole thing in a package because it deserves it but you would probably get more by piece. I would start the bidding at 3,650.00 (whole kit) and see where it goes. My guess is if everything is in excellent, working condition, it will bid out at 4,200.00. I assume it is not some rare M3. You need to do some research for sure. Leica groups on Facebook is a good start.



That is a lofty amount. I have been collecting for a long time, and have never, ever seen a "normal" used M3 sell for $4,200. I see the body M3's sell for $1100 to $1300, with lens $1800 and with these other items, add an additional $200 or so. All day long.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 22, 2020)

ronlane said:


> star camera company said:
> 
> 
> > If there’s no pressing need for cash, simply putting that camera away....and holding it, is Money in the Bank.   It’s  arguably the finest Camera ever built and will Never lose value.
> ...



I have to agree with you that no one known the future and what something will be worth, I have to disagree with some of what you've said based on the probability involved. Leica cameras typically increase in value and are popular with collectors, who will typically shell out the money for one (I have owned them, but not a big fan of them, actually...) and I generally collect for two reasons. First, I have a love and appreciation for these relics and consider them works of art both aesthetically and technically. Next, as a college photography instructor, I use them in my teaching. We are required to teach the history of photography, and what better than holding a chunk of it in your hand? I have a K2 and a Japanese Konica aerial combat cameras from WW2, an 8X10 that predates the Civil War (with the tripod!), Two of Nikon's first cameras (An S and S2 rangefinders), Russian "Cold War era", box cameras from the 1890's, the very first SLR from Japan and on and on. So, value is what someone places on an object and not necessarily the "actual" value. The two are quite different, I think.


----------



## star camera company (Sep 22, 2020)

if You think for ONE minute the pictured M3 kit in this thread is not “Money in the Bank” you are in the wrong hobby.  (Period). Collector value is a popularity contest and the M3 won That a long time ago FYI. (Period)


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2020)

If your father wants to sell the kit, just put a price on it, and let it go.  Personally, I would be wary of buying an old camera with the intention of using it.  I've owned at least 20 very old cameras, none of which I actually used, I just had them for the novelty factor.  If your Leica works as it should, then someone will enjoy using it.


----------



## star camera company (Sep 22, 2020)

Yeah but I get it too this is all inherited gear and possibly no one involved is interested in cameras at all.  Whether the best the worst or whatever it’s all $ to most people.   The op could have just as well been “just inherited a full Triad Fotron Kit” what’s it worth I wanna sell it was my grand pops.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Sep 23, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> That is one camera worth keeping as a collectors camera. I'd keep it.


That, is a thing of beauty---I agree--keep it.


----------



## Climbing.kevin (Sep 23, 2020)

star camera company said:


> Yeah but I get it too this is all inherited gear and possibly no one involved is interested in cameras at all.  Whether the best the worst or whatever it’s all $ to most people.   The op could have just as well been “just inherited a full Triad Fotron Kit” what’s it worth I wanna sell it was my grand pops.



I actually am interested in photography, but just digital. I used to shoot with the 5D mk3 but switched to the A7Rii and A7iii.
I honestly dont know much about film photography other than used my old disposable cameras and polaroids.

I have posted it on craigslist and facebook marketplace since I've never sold things online before.

1966 Leica M3 with 50mm f1.4 Summilux lens, light meter MR, flash,...

1966 Leica M3 35mm rangefinder camera with 50mm 1.4 summilux lens, light meter, flash, cases, manual


----------



## star camera company (Sep 23, 2020)

Do NOT let that go Cheap!!!!!!   You may do good selling to Tamarkin.  That’s a Quality item.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Climbing.kevin said:


> star camera company said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but I get it too this is all inherited gear and possibly no one involved is interested in cameras at all.  Whether the best the worst or whatever it’s all $ to most people.   The op could have just as well been “just inherited a full Triad Fotron Kit” what’s it worth I wanna sell it was my grand pops.
> ...




Good luck with the sale!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh, not Craigslist, I don't think that's a good option (although I don't think it will sell for that much anyway). I don't know about Facebook market either. 

You have a camera of value and it looks to be in very nice condition, especially that it includes the meter and case, etc. It would be better to sell to a reputable camera store or camera company that buys and sells used. That Leica is way too nice to not get a decent price and get it sold to someone who would use it and appreciate it. You can look up the serial number of any Leica camera or lens and find out when exactly it was made, and they will repair any camera they ever made. There's an entire collection of Leicas at a university near me. (I just drooled on the display case...!) I have an M3, and a lens I bought much later that came with the original certificate that came with it through customs post WWII. They are exceptional and collectible cameras.

Try Used Cameras, Lenses & Gear For Sale | Buy & Sell at KEH Camera, or Digital Cameras, Lenses, Pro Audio, Video, Instruments from Adorama. (Adorama will be closed for Yom Kippur so you may have to look into selling to them soon or wait til after the holiday.) I'd also suggest trying Central Camera in Chicago but after their fire they've been setting up in front of their store for the time being and I don't know if they're buying used right now or not.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 23, 2020)

And I also have - a Fotron! It is too ridiculously funky to not have and display. (Yes, I have midcentury bakelite cameras and folders etc. all over the house!)


----------

